# Zonealarm, filesharing question



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello, I have Zonealarm on several computers and i have a problem transfering files between the computers when zonealarm is running. I have the ip addresses of both computers in the trusted zone and everything appears to be right but the only way i can get anything transfered is when i shut down zonealarm on both computers. What am i missing?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

In zone alarm click on firewall and under the main tab you should see "trusted zone security". Make sure its set to medium.


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Firewall*

I have it set to medium, and i have even tried setting it to low, but no luck.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hmmm....are you using service pack2? is so, have you disabled the windows firewall?


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Firewall*

I have Disabled it, i think it might actually be an option in zonealarm, im not sure i may be thinking of something else. but i do know it is disabled. and i am on service pack 2 also.

Mike Davison


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Put the whole 192.168.x.x subnet in the trusted zone.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

that's what i did on mine.

mine is set for an _ip range_ of 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.254.254

this way, zonealarm sleeps through ALL lan activity.


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Zonealarm*

Thanks for your help, i put the ip range in and it works great now, but do i need to worry about anybody getting into my computers by having such a large range open?

Thanks again.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

only if someone plugs in a cable to your router....

or if you have wireless, and don't have any encryption on the router.


----------

